# Handzähler-Wurfzähler



## Bobster (25. März 2016)

'hab mir heute mal so ein Handzähler bestellt.

http://www.amazon.de/Einhand-Z%C3%A4hler-Handz%C3%A4hler-Metall-Freizeit-Veranstaltungen/dp/B000MMJB7E


 Liebend gerne möchte ich mir meine eigene "Wurfstatistik"
 basteln :q
 Aus Interesse festhalten wie viel Würfe man so macht.



Gibt es von Euch Erfahrungen in dieser Hinsicht ? 
Benutzt Ihr auch so einen "Handzähler" ? 
(Nein-ich habe mich bewusst gegen die digitale Fingermethode entschieden !) 
Gibt es eine "Befestigungsmethode" an der Rute ?
 
 Danke


----------



## Timovdh (25. März 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Panzerband[emoji6]


----------



## Bobster (26. März 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*



Timovdh schrieb:


> Panzerband[emoji6]



Ja - sicher :q

 ..aber es sollte doch aus "Erfahrung" eine "elegantere Lösung" geben können #c
 ..oder auch nicht ?

 Hat denn keiner mal seine Würfe längerfristig gezählt ?

 Naja, wenn das Teil nach Ostern ankommt werde ich mal berichten.


----------



## jaunty_irl (26. März 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Rofl.
Nicht dein ernst oder? [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. März 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Die Würfe mit so einem Ticker zählen? Das ist unsinnig, zu umständlich.
Für Fische beim Spinnfische habe ich einen die letzten Wochen, genau den, verwendet und war teils über 80. Aber die Würfe.... Das wären tausende gewesen sein.


----------



## zanderzone (27. März 2016)

Wen interessieren die Würfe? Man kann es auch übertreiben!


----------



## eszett (27. März 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Solltest du dann nicht auch die einzelnen Wurfweiten dokumentieren? [emoji12]


----------



## wusel345 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Hat aber den Vorteil dass man seinem Arzt, wenn der Tennisarm reif oder der Arm lahm ist, sagen kann "Der kommt von 1588 Würfe mit der Angelrute. Tu mich ma nen Gelben geben". |bigeyes

I brech zsamm :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. März 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Das Handgeklicke wäre mir auch zu nervig und zu umständlich.

Von mir aus noch was zum zählenden Drauftreten (falls es denn sowas geben sollte), aber nix für die Flosse...


----------



## wusel345 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Moin Pirschhirsch,

deinen Spruch kenne ich anders:

Paulus sprach zu den Korinthern, saufet wie die Besenbinder.
Saufet, bis ihr fallet nieder, dann schlafet aus und saufet wieder. :q


----------



## daci7 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

... gibs da nich' ne Äpp für?!? ...
Würd mich mal interessieren was du denn mit den Daten machen wollen würdest?! Data is beautiful? Kleiner Fetisch?


----------



## Bobster (27. März 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Ich will da auch kein Drama draus machen :q
 Mich interessiert halt nur mal die durchschnittliche Wurfzahl 
 bei meinen 2-3 stündigen "dauerwerfen" bei uns
 jetzt auf Seeforelle !
 Mehr geht ja nicht im Moment und so ein 25g MeeFoBlinker
 im Dauereinsatz....es wäre interessant welche Anzahl an Würfen in den 2-3 Stunden zusammen kommt.

 Nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. März 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Einfach nen Zählknecht aus der Nachbarschaft rekrutieren und ihn zum stummen Strichlistenführen verdonnern :q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. März 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Nicht falsch verstehen, wo eine Statistik fände ich auch durchaus interessant. Ich mag so etwas.
Allerdings ist dieses Gerät dafür denkbar ungeeignet.

Gab es nicht mal so ein Gerät womit man beim Keulen Strom produzieren konnte? Wäre auch was für Angler 
Was ist eigentlich mit Schritte Messgeräte? Die sind doch auch am Arm befestigt?


----------



## poldi82 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Eventuell nen Schrittzaehler an die Rute dran basteln und dann die Feinheiten so einstellen das nicht jede kleine Bewegung erfasst wird...?

Aber wozu das Ganze... |kopfkrat

(Zu viel Zeit gelassen, der Biber war schneller.)


----------



## Bobster (2. April 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Werfen auf Seeforelle
 ca. 2,5 Stunden später....
 MeeFoBlinker 20-25g !

*100 Würfe !*

 ...handgezählt :m

 Also ich hätte jetzt gedacht das ich in den 2.5 Std. wesentlich mehr Würfe gemacht hätte.
 Aber gut das ich das mal "nachgehalten"habe


----------



## greenRiver (2. April 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Hättest du wahrscheinlich auch, wenn du nicht andauernd auf das Gerät hättest drücken müssen :m


----------



## Lajos1 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Hallo,

man braucht ja nicht stundenlang jeden Wurf registrieren. Zu einem, verwertbarem hochgerechneten Ergebnis mit einer Genauigkeit von plus/minus 5 % kommt man schon nach einem Beobachtungszeitraum von 15 - 30 Minuten, vorausgesetzt die Bedingungen sind nach dem Beobachtungszeitraum die gleichen wie innerhalb desselben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

@ Bobster:
Für berühmte "Tausend-Würfe-Fische" wärste  dann locker mit 25 Stunden Angelzeit unterwegs...

Also bei 8 Stunden durchangeln am Tag (ob Du da den Schnitt noch halten kannst?) also mal so locker 3 Angeltage, eher wohl 4....

Da muss man dann auch zäh sein ;-)))

Danke fürs Wurf zählen - Interessant!!


----------



## Bobster (3. April 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> man braucht ja nicht stundenlang jeden Wurf registrieren..... Petri Heil
> Lajos



Nun ja, 
 ich habs jetzt nun mal gemacht, fands interessant und werde es durchaus nochmal machen.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*



Bobster schrieb:


> Nun ja,
> ich habs jetzt nun mal gemacht, fands interessant und werde es durchaus nochmal machen.


Hallo,

da bin ich ganz auf Deiner Seite, interessant ist es allemal. 
Ich wollte das schon mal bei meinem Sohn durchziehen, habe aber dann lieber gefischt, da er beim dritten Wurf schon einen Hecht dranhatte und ich zu mir sagte: "Statistik hin, Statistik her, wenn die Hechte beissen muß man Prioritäten setzen".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Erdmännchen (3. April 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Jetzt gilt es, die Statistik auszuwerten, Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen und so das Angeln effizienter zu machen |supergri
Also, 100 Würfe in 2,5 Stunden entspricht ein Wurf alle 90 Sekunden, sofern ich mich hier nicht verrechnet habe. Jetzt ist erst einmal die Frage, wie lange aktiv geangelt wurde und wie viel Zeit für Pausen, Laufen, Köderwechsel etc verbraucht wurde. Anhand solcher Daten könnte bspw. errechnet werden, wie viel Würfe man mehr machen könnte, wenn man die Einholgeschwindigkeit um 10% steigert oder die Gehgeschwindigkeit um 5 % erhöht.
Basierend auf diesen Zahlen könnte jetzt noch die durchschnittliche Wurfanzahl pro Fisch ermittelt werden und am Ende des Tages haben wir dann die Erkenntnis, wie viele Fische man durchschnittlich mehr fängt, wenn man bei einer durchschnittlichen Strecke von 2km seine Gehgeschwindigkeit um 5% erhöht. Wäre sicherlich interessant, ich liebe solche Statistiken xD


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Also, 100 Würfe in 2,5 Stunden entspricht ein Wurf alle 90 Sekunden, sofern ich mich hier nicht verrechnet habe.


stimmt, nachgerechnet 150min für 100 Würfe = 1,5min oder 90sek pro Wurf und einholen. 

Müssen schon recht weite Würfe oder mit Erholpause gewesen sein 



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Jetzt ist erst einmal die Frage, wie lange aktiv geangelt wurde und wie viel Zeit für Pausen, Laufen, Köderwechsel etc verbraucht wurde.


Genau das fehlt noch in Bobster's Angaben, sofern nicht festgefroren an einem Topspot festgestanden wurde. 

Ich finde solche Messversuche gut #6, hätte im ersten Ansatz auf 1 Durchgang p. Minute geschätzt sowie dann Pausen extra.


----------



## Bobster (4. April 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Es waren recht weite Würfe...mit einer Sportex Kev Spin WG 30g - allerdings mit der "neuen" Mono von Stroft-der LS.
 Die wirklich erheblich weniger Dehnung hat als die GTM.
 Dafür aber auch recht "steif" ist.
 Mit ner geflochtenen wären die Würfe noch weiter ....
 In den 2.5 Stunden habe ich "*keine"* Pause gemacht !!!!!
 und bin jeweils nach jedem Wurf ca. 2 Meter weiter gegangen.

 Bobster,
 der glaubt nun wächst ihm ein "Überbein" seit dem 16. März
 an der Hand.
 Seeforelle ist echt hart bei uns.....die meisten Seeforellen
 fange ich sowieso während der Schonzeit ab 15. Oktober
 bei uns auf "Hechtwobbler" #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

Danke für die weitergehende Erläuterung.



Bobster schrieb:


> die meisten Seeforellen
> fange ich sowieso während der Schonzeit ab 15. Oktober
> bei uns auf "Hechtwobbler" #d


Dass die sich immer alle nicht an die Regeln halten ... :q

Umgekehrt ist ja auch immer gut für Belustigung!


----------



## angler1996 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Handzähler-Wurfzähler*

.
Seeforelle ist echt hart bei uns.....die meisten Seeforellen
fange ich sowieso während der Schonzeit ab 15. Oktober
bei uns auf "Hechtwobbler" #d[/QUOTE]

 Das kenn ich auch hier, die ersten Seeforellen gefangen in der Schonzeit beim Hechtangeln, zwar theoretisch von der Existenz gewusst, vorher aber nie gesehen , also erst mal dumm geguckt. Köder waren Rappalas Urklassiker


----------

